# She's getting close !



## Zipp2001 (1 Jun 2022)

I have just a few minor things to finish up and the T-Bucket is ready for some summer fun. I do have a soft top on order, but it takes about a month because they make to order. Will be working on getting the last two gauges working, none were working when I picked it up. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFlRqb50y0g


----------



## gbb (1 Jun 2022)

Fabulous


----------

